

Pairing with Junior Developers - jonobird1
https://devmynd.com/blog/2015-1-pairing-with-junior-developers/

======
Jem
Thought this was really interesting. Wish I'd read it a year ago before I
started working with my juniors. I feel so inept at times because I can be
impatient and rude without even meaning to be. I regularly get paranoid that
I'm not teaching anything other than bad habits.

Will be interesting to see how long I can keep up the "just don't type"
advice...

------
Darragh_Hayes
As a student currently on an internship. I would really love to try pair
programming. Unfortunately my supervisors are almost always abroad :/ This is
something I'd really like to see myself doing when I graduate.

